# Hek Ki Boen Eng Chun (Black Flag Wing Chun) report and video



## Aaron McKillip (Nov 16, 2010)

Hek Ki Boen Eng Chun (Black Flag Wing Chun) report and video
http://mengsmartialarts.com/forum/index.php/topic,1035.0.html

Black Flag Wing Chun teaser featuring Suhu GM Lin Xiang Fuk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe9CH3Y7Bg


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aaron McKillip said:


> Hek Ki Boen Eng Chun (Black Flag Wing Chun) report and video
> http://mengsmartialarts.com/forum/index.php/topic,1035.0.html
> 
> Black Flag Wing Chun teaser featuring Suhu GM Lin Xiang Fuk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe9CH3Y7Bg


 
Here we go again...................................

Didnt we find a way of exiling all this nonsense?


----------



## zepedawingchun (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, after seeing that video, I'm going to leave my current sifu and train in Black Flag Wing Chun.  Then I can learn how to ***** sao my students so I can leave a bruise on a sensitive part of their arm. Whew, I can't wait.

I have to say, if you're going to post a link to a video, the video should at least show something we can't do.  Nothing impressive on that video in my eyes.


----------



## sgerhardt45 (Nov 17, 2010)

If Benny Meng was seriously impressed by this... man his WC must suck.

I liked the ridiculous amount of shaking after the fa jin, can't wait till someone on bullshido remixes it to techno music.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 18, 2010)

The Wing Chun Siu Nim Tao has movements that are intended to eliminate such shaking. If your Ngo Cho Eng Chun was more than a combination of two (or more) separate styles, surely this would have been accomplished.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Nov 18, 2010)

sgerhardt45 said:


> If Benny Meng was seriously impressed by this... man his WC must suck.
> 
> I liked the ridiculous amount of shaking after the fa jin, can't wait till someone on bullshido remixes it to techno music.


 
Stop criticizing great Grandmaster Benny Hill. His videos where he chases the ladies around taught me a lot about wing chun


----------



## zepedawingchun (Nov 18, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> Stop criticizing great Grandmaster Benny Hill. His videos where he chases the ladies around taught me a lot about wing chun


 
I haven't seen those yet, anyone have a link?


----------



## cwk (Nov 18, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> Stop criticizing great Grandmaster Benny Hill. His videos where he chases the ladies around taught me a lot about wing chun



I especially loved his single hand chain pak sao technique on the little bald fellas head.


----------



## sgerhardt45 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kamon Guy said:


> Stop criticizing great Grandmaster Benny Hill. His videos where he chases the ladies around taught me a lot about wing chun



His continuous forward energy with the goal of centerline penetration is the stuff of legend, to be sure


----------



## HonoluluDan (Nov 19, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> I haven't seen those yet, anyone have a link?



http://www.youtube.com/user/thebennyhillchannel?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## cwk (Nov 19, 2010)

sgerhardt45 said:


> his continuous forward energy with the goal of centerline penetration is the stuff of legend, to be sure



lol.


----------

